
How important is it to have an “About Us” page for a 1 person startup? - jserna90
Hello,<p>I will be launching my ecommerce startup in a about a week or so and was wondering how important it is to have an &quot;About Us&quot; page and what should I include in the page? I don&#x27;t want to come off as being a 1 person startup because I feel like people won&#x27;t take me serious. My target audience are millennials so I do know the kind of tone and culture I would like to have as a company. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
======
__d
I tend to look at the information about a company if I'm considering signing
up for a (paid) service.

I like to see the type of staff that are promoted: are they technical? Or just
the business folks? Does it show the whole company? Or just the C suite? What
did they do before? Did they all work at the same place? Are there any women?
Are the women all designers or assistants? What's the cultural mix? Is the
company distributed, supportive of remote work? Are there any kids in the
shots of the last company picnic?

I like to see something of the character of the company too. It's dumb, but
when you see the company dog listed with the staff photos, it suggests a
certain non-starchy attitude (even if it's manufactured).

So ... my suggestion would be: be open, be honest, and show your a little of
ethos. Celebrate being a one-person endeavour! Most people won't care, but it
might make for a better relationship with some of your potential customers.

------
sharemywin
I have like less than 1% of my users go to my about us page(not a product
company). I would say put up a bs about us page and if you start getting alot
of people clicking on it optimize it. if you get a lot of people that go to
bounce then fix it.

~~~
jserna90
Thank you for your reply. I've been reading mixed reviews about what should be
put on the about us page so I figured I would ask a startup community their
thoughts. I think I may be over thinking it.

------
wiseleo
Some web services I use have zero information about who provides the service.
It's not necessary to have. The site needs to have only enough pages and no
clutter.

------
dudul
You can have an "About Us" page that is about the company, without mentioning
that it's only you. I don't see the problem.

~~~
jserna90
Thanks for the advice. I asked the question because I've been reading mixed
reviews about how important the about us page is and what should be written so
I just wanted to see what others have done.

